# Monoprice HDMI to YPbPr. Is this what I need.



## ach81090 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a DLP projector(XGA native, with anamorphic mode. Supports lots of input resolutions) and would like to add a blu ray player. The HDfury is out of my budget, and I have had no luck finding a pre-2011 BD player. Will the monoprice converter do the trick? Anyone use one?. I plan on picking up whatever blu ray player I can find on sale. The converter supports HDMI 1.2, will that be sufficient for a year or 2?(until I upgrade the PJ). 

Thanks
Anthony


LINK:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1011410&p_id=8125&seq=1&format=2#description


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

That device looks like it should do the trick. Newer versions of HDMI are backward compatible to previous versions, so you should be fine until you upgrade your PJ...at which time you won't need that device anymore anyway.


----------



## ask4mikie (Oct 8, 2012)

I assume the problem is no HDMI input on the projector, and no component output on new Bluray players?

I would look on ebay or amazon. You should be able to find all kinds of older players with component outputs. I just found a new Sony BDP-S380 for $57.95 with free shipping. (I would post a link or the item number, but I am new to the site, and I'm not sure that's allowed.) You may not be able to find exactly _the_ player you want, but you could find _a_ player with component outs. You can go to the manufacturer's site and download the manual to verify that a player has component outs.

If you just want a Bluray player for a couple years until you upgrade your projector, this would be a cheap and easy way to do it. If you're happy with the player, just switch over to the HDMI output when you upgrade the projector.

Mike


----------

